# Slide Out Queen Bed Question



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

DH has looked in the owners manuel and on here and hasn't seen an answer yet...Does anyone know if you can sleep in the Queen bed that slides out in the 28rsds without sliding it out? We are going to be doing some stops just to sleep (maybe at a Wal-Mart) and wondered if it is necessary to slide it out or not???

Thanks!

Dana


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I think you will get alot of different answers to this one. I have done it yet; however, my dealer did tell me it was ok during our PDI. Fellow Outbackers have built a slide support that fits between the slide and the floor. I believe there is a pic in the gallery. Other Outbackers have reinforced the ceiling rails with extra screws and bigger washers.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

This topic comes up just about once a year. I don't think Keystone recommends it. The slide is actually supported by the rear wall when in, but thats it. The rails in the ceiling I believe are merely guides.

I do think one or more folks here have made a support that they put in place so that they can use the bed with opening it.

Personally, I would open it up. Your saving all of 5 minutes time to drop the stab's, mount the rails and open it up, and another 5 to take it all down. When we make overnight stops, it's usually in a campground, so I open it up anyway.

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Deja-vu

This is one of my favorite subjects...

Three answers.

1. Keystone says that it is not recommended and if you have any damge resulting from it they will NOT fix under warranty.

2. The dealers usually tell you that it is not recommended but that if you are light enough (under 100 pounds - ie throw your kids up there) then you can probably get away with it.

3. 1/2 the Outbackers here will tell you that they have been doing it for years, weigh 400 pounds, and have no problems, 1/4 will tell you to be careful, and a 1/4 will tell you that they designed a devcie that they wedge under the front to keep the wieght off the cieling.

Me personally - i always go back to number one -- if it voids your warranty or has potential to tear the tracks out of your ceiling I avoid it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am in the camp that says you really should not do it but if you think you may do it, just have a brace under the front edge to help support it. The rear wall carries the load when the bed is latched for travel so do not worry too much about the guide rails on the ceiling as long as you do not climb in with the rear locks undone..


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I was at one of our local Walmarts recently, and saw a 5th wheel with 2 slides out, so it must be ok to open up. After all, you are sleeping, so should have things set up for that.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The others said it very well. Some will say don't use slide outs if sleeping in WalMart parking lots but I think that mostly pertains to side slides / super slides. You're not living there. Should be fine to slide out the bed. You gotta sleep somewhere.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had my 7 year old son up there to grab something for me, but would never consider sleeping up there while it was inside.

Takes all of 5 minutes to get it set up. Just the right amount of time to get through that first beer....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The Official Word From Keystone (I asked) is... Don't do it!

That's good enough for me.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> The Official Word From Keystone (I asked) is... Don't do it!
> 
> That's good enough for me.
> 
> ...


I always wonder about this one. When we ordered ours from a show, the Outback PM was there (or at least so his name tag said.) We asked about the roof and the slide. He stated that the slide was fine, proceeded to close one up and flop onto the bed. Although not a big guy he was not shy about moving around the bed at the show.

Jared


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> The Official Word From Keystone (I asked) is... Don't do it!
> 
> That's good enough for me.Â
> 
> ...


That's the official word from Doug. That's good enough for me.


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the info! I don't think we will do it, since it is so simple to slide it out. THans again!

Dana


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

No prob.....We're here to help.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

We have slept on the QS a few times while slid in- we use a brace to support the front of the bed.

The reason we didn't slide the bed out is we had bikes locked up on the back of the OB so it would have been a major inconvenience for a few hours of sleep.

Here are a few pictures

QS Brace 1

QS Brace 2

QS Brace 3

The few times we have used the brace it has worked fine, the bed is solid.

-Matt


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

freefaller25 said:


> I don't think we will do it,
> [snapback]108743[/snapback]​


With a name like freefaller25, I should think not.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> freefaller25 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think we will do it,
> ...


LMAO....that was a nice catch Moosegut!!!


----------



## Warrior (Mar 17, 2005)

How do you all make up the beds at home? I climb up there and fight and tug to make the bed. Do you all pull out your bed to make it?

Just curious.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Warrior said:


> How do you all make up the beds at home? I climb up there and fight and tug to make the bed. Do you all pull out your bed to make it?
> 
> Just curious.
> [snapback]109120[/snapback]​


We make ours before leaving the campsite.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I pull the bed out to make it.

Tim


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We pull it out to make it. When we get back from a trip, we take the bed covers off and wash them, and then make the bed for the next trip. Yes it is awkward to make the bed. Moosegut shared about how he slid out the mattress a little and had his one son get on the other side to do that side. That option only works if you have a small one to do that side. I slide the mattress out a little to facilitate things, and then do the walrus thing.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

It's also called the beached whale thing.

Face it, the beds are not easy to make. Some use sleeping bags to faciliate the process but they're harder to clean. I've seen the TravaSak (sold at Camping World) but haven't heard from anyone using them. They're like sleeping bags with removable sheets. A bit pricey but may be worth it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I slide it out a little

I would rather do the rear slide bed than the top bunks with a nonremovable safety barrier on it

John


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

I carry a bottle jack in my OB just in case of a flat. I would say if you put one of those spare pieces of wood (used for the stabilizers) under the jack and on the top of the head, and juuuuuuust take the weight off of the ceiling guides, you might be OK.

But I havent tried this myself, so be careful.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

For all the experience we have with this issue, does anyone remember someone saying they slept in it, with the slide in, and broke it (besides baby bear)?







Just a question.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I know with the Bike rack bumper there are people out there who have damaged or involuntarily had their bumper ripped off, case closed.

Who has damaged the slide by sleeping in the bed while pushed in? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------

